# Netzwerk für bestimmtes Netzwerk einrichten.

## hewlett1990

Hallo,

ich bin mit meinem Lappi oft in unterschiedlichen Netzwerken drin 

(via wpa_supplicant,) die Oberfläche wicd will aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht funktionieren, sich mit einem Netzwerk verbinden, erhalte andauernd die Fehlermeldung, dass mein Passwort falsch sei. 

Aber mein Hauptproblem ist, dass ich wahlweise dhcp oder eine feste IP für bestimmte Netzwerke nehmen muss. Dhcp funktioniert problemlos, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich net anpassen muss, damit er bei einem bestimmten Netzwerk nicht via dhcp verbindet sondern die feste IP, DNS etc. nutzt. Im voraus danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## andi_s

schau die mal das paket networkmanager an - da hast du eine gui, um die netzwerk entsprechend zu konfigurieren

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das geht auch ohne networkmanager ganz ohne Probleme. Dafür gibt es Beispiele in /etc/conf.d/net.example oder für baselayout2/openrc /usr/share/doc/openrc-<version>/net.example.

----------

